# Officer Down: Elizabeth Franklin - [Wetumpka, Indiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/12/2007
*Officer Down: Correctional Officer Elizabeth Franklin *

*Officer Down: Elizabeth Franklin* - [Wetumpka, Indiana]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 54

*Cause of Death:* Fall
*
Additional Information:* Officer Franklin had served with the Alabama Department of Corrections for 24 years.
*
Incident Details:* Officer Elizabeth Franklin succumbed to injuries suffered one week earlier when she fell from a tower at the Julia Tutwiler Prison for Women. She was transported to a local hospital where she remained until succumbing to her injuries.

*End of Watch:* Friday, December 7, 2007

*State prison guard dies from injuries suffered in fall*​
The Associated Press​WETUMPKA, Ind. - A veteran state corrections officer recently died from injuries she suffered in a fall from a prison guard tower.
According to Brian Corbett, a department spokesman, 54-year-old Elizabeth Franklin, an employee at Julia Tutwiler Prison for Women, died Friday.
He said Franklin fell approximately 15 feet from the structure on December 1st. Corbett said foul play is NOT suspected and an investigation determined that it was an accident.
Franklin was a 24 year veteran of the department.
The Julia Tutwiler facility is a maximum-security prison in Wetumpka.


----------

